# Visualising tension profiles



## ixlramp (Mar 11, 2012)

D'Addario
Traditional tensions and a new balanced set EXL111
(My sets will be coded IXL ...  )


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 11, 2012)

Circle K Strings http://circlekstrings.com/store/6_string_guitar.html
The 7 choices for a .009 set from balanced to progressive


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 11, 2012)

ZOG (Zachary Optimum Gauges) http://www.zacharyguitars.com/Strings.htm
Best profiles i've seen


----------



## StratoJazz (Mar 11, 2012)

Two things:

1. I think this is in the wrong thread.

2. I'd love to know more about this. What do these graphs mean specifically.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 11, 2012)

i had trouble deciding which subforum to put it in, i'm happy for a mod to move.

They show the scientific tension (as opposed to the perceived tension) of each string in a particular set, showing how it varies across a set. It's a visual criticism of traditional sets and directly shows two small companies' alternatives. Each bar is exactly proportional to the tension of each string, just knowing the numbers is not so clear. Visualising the tension profile helps in designing a custom set.

The ZOG link is an amusing read  and sorta-kinda explains what this is about.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 11, 2012)

I believe the extended range section is better suited for this; maybe just add to the original thread..
While many 6-string sets aren't exactly too well balanced, still, there's enough different sets around that obtaining useful tensions hardly is a problem for six string players. I think it's more ERG players that suffers


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 12, 2012)

My latest experiment, IXL9-60 for 34" scale 4 string fretless. I have just discovered D'Addario Chromes flatwound bass strings, however singles are hard to find, the first 2 easily available gauges were .060 and .032, i then decided to let those 2 gauges determine the tuning. By calculation using the unit weight values these 2 gauges are at equal tension when tuned 10 semitones apart, since i like a fall in tension low to high i decided on sixths / 9 semitone intervals between open strings. So now this has more range than 6 strings in fourths. The gauges step down to almost half and the tonal jumps are huge. Stainless steel flatwounds are good for mixing with plain steels for a consistent feel on a fretless.

I chose orange for my colour


----------



## StratoJazz (Mar 12, 2012)

I've Been reading through the ZOG homepage, really interesting stuff. It makes sense to me now why pro players put custom string sets together.

Anyway, are these tension charts available on the ZOG site or somewhere else?

Would scale length have an effect on the strings you put on your guitar?


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's the extremely useful D'Addario tension guide: http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf, it's the most useful music publication i have ever discovered. It explains what determines tension, and there's a formula for calculating the tension of any type of string on any scale at any pitch. Also tension charts for most situations (but no sharp / flat notes unfortunately). I highly recommend studying this, you will be able to design your own sets to your precise tension needs. Also, you can work backwards from a set perfected purely by feel to discover what tension values are optimum for you.

While there is a little variation in tension between different brands of the same gauge you can still use the D'Addario charts to approximate the tensions of other brands.

Circle K Strings have a much better tension chart for their extended range bass strings .008p to .254 here: http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart.pdf (tensions are for a 34" scale).

There are a few others who publish the tensions of their sets.


StratoJazz said:


> Would scale length have an effect on the strings you put on your guitar?


Yes. Tension is proportional to scale length squared, with all else equal.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 17, 2012)

An 8 string set using D'Addario's currently available singles, and based on a 9-42 set 'smoothed' and improved by using a .012 B and a .044 E ...


----------



## Grimbold (Mar 25, 2012)

this is a really interesting post. thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 25, 2012)

LaBella Welcome to La Bella Strings!
HRS Crazy Eights / 9 string sets.
HRS Crazy Eights - 74 54 40 30 22 15p 12p 9p
HRS 9 string set 90 74 54 40 30 22 15p 12p 9p






These tensions are approximate since i estimated them using the D'Addario tension charts and there may be small variations between differing brands of the same gauge.


----------



## Grimbold (Mar 26, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Here's the extremely useful D'Addario tension guide: http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf, it's the most useful music publication i have ever discovered. It explains what determines tension, and there's a formula for calculating the tension of any type of string on any scale at any pitch. Also tension charts for most situations (but no sharp / flat notes unfortunately). I highly recommend studying this, you will be able to design your own sets to your precise tension needs. Also, you can work backwards from a set perfected purely by feel to discover what tension values are optimum for you.
> 
> While there is a little variation in tension between different brands of the same gauge you can still use the D'Addario charts to approximate the tensions of other brands.
> 
> ...


that is.... amazing...


----------



## StratoJazz (Mar 27, 2012)

I recently purchased some ZOGs. The guitar has a different feel entirely, especially on the low strings. It seems alot richer too.

Thanks for introducing me to this concept of String tension in general. It's already making my guitars play better.


----------



## TapyTap (May 5, 2012)

Using the unit weight of any string (as provided in the tension guides already suggested), one may calculate the tension of any string, at any pitch, on any scale length: String Tension


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 5, 2012)

Whats the website you guys are using to make those graphs, I'm gonna post some of my own custom sets here.


----------



## ixlramp (May 6, 2012)

Yeah cool
Kids' zone! Create A Graph


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 6, 2012)

25.5" Scale Nicklewound and Plain Nickle Strings

Used to have this on my Squier





Have this on my Squier right now


----------



## ixlramp (May 10, 2012)

Interesting, when my 6 string bass was tuned in fifths the tensions were almost identical to yours: a fairly steep fall in tension (fifths covers more range per string than fourths so the fall is steeper) but also levelling out at the top and bottom (to maintain the volume of the thinnest plain string, and, to avoid an overly thick bottom string).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 12, 2012)

Also, it has to do with how I play on the string differently.
I'm gentle with treble string but low string don't sound right to me (for distortion) unless I pound them, clean varies, but usually much more towards gentle/"normal" picking.


----------

